# They are NUTS



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Found this online, could only imagine what they pay. The best part is according to their requirements you are not an independent contractor but an employee.
Must check in multiple times a day and need to verify with your smartphone.
Ya right


Now Hiring Lawn Contractors - Grass Cuts - Property Preservation (New Jersey )
Our company is hiring local lawn companies and lawn contractors to complete grass cuts on foreclosed properties. Experience with FNMA and HUD properties is required. You must have your own equipment and insurance. Payments made every 2 weeks based on work completed correctly. 

Territories are in New Jersey. We have approximately 2,000 properties in New Jersey total 

REO/PPO Property Preservation/Grass Cuts

We are a national service property preservation company. We are currently seeking independent lawn/landscape contractors to join our Preferred Vendors Program. Your crew will be our designated vendor for your area, completing grass cuts and you're able to bid on new properties coming up. The job is as follows:
You will be in charge of cutting between 30-80 lawns in your designated area, twice a month. You must take before and after pictures of each property, upload the pictures every day, and check in numerous times per day while performing work for our company. Experience is required and ability to follow direction with the utmost care and quality is required. Background check will be completed. W9 position.

• Must have gas powered lawn mower, gas powered weed eater, gas powered blower, and yard maintenance tools. Preferable crew is a 3-man crew. 1 person running a stand-behind mower, 1 person weed-eating and trimming, 1 person taking pictures, filling out the form, and working a blower. 
• Must have a digital camera, with a SD card. 
• Must have a computer with working internet and knowledge of computer use. 
• Time management is a must and must understand deadlines. 
• Must be honest, motivated, and dependable with a good attitude and strong work ethic. 
• Must have a reliable vehicle that can carry all equipment necessary. 
• Must have a valid license and active auto insurance. • Must be able to follow directions. 
• Must have a smart phone. Phone verification is required every morning.

If your company would like to be considered, please send an email and we will contact you. In your email, please list the following:
Your name and contact info. 
Company Name and Email Address.
Number of employees.

This is a great way to build your business and expand your territory. Thanks, we look forward to hearing from you.
Location: New Jersey
Compensation: Flat Rate
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Some body send that to the IRS, I'm sure they'd just LOVE to have a chit chat with that company.
One of the biggest no nos in the IRS determination of employee or legit contractor is how much control the contracting company has over the contractor. 
This is completely an employee position when they exercise this much and type of control.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Our company is hiring local lawn companies and lawn contractors to complete grass cuts on foreclosed properties. Experience with FNMA and HUD properties is required. You must have your own equipment and insurance. Payments made every 2 weeks based on work completed correctly. 



Territories are in Oklahoma. 


REO/PPO Property Preservation/Grass Cuts



We are a national service property preservation company. We are currently seeking independent lawn/landscape contractors to join our Preferred Vendors Program. Your crew will be our designated vendor for your area, completing grass cuts and you're able to bid on new properties coming up. The job is as follows:

You will be in charge of cutting between 30-80 lawns in your designated area, twice a month. You must take before and after pictures of each property, upload the pictures every day, and check in numerous times per day while performing work for our company. Experience is required and ability to follow direction with the utmost care and quality is required. Background check will be completed. W9 position.



• Must have gas powered lawn mower, gas powered weed eater, gas powered blower, and yard maintenance tools. Preferable crew is a 3-man crew. 1 person running a stand-behind mower, 1 person weed-eating and trimming, 1 person taking pictures, filling out the form, and working a blower. 

• Must have a digital camera, with a SD card. 

• Must have a computer with working internet and knowledge of computer use. 

• Time management is a must and must understand deadlines. 

• Must be honest, motivated, and dependable with a good attitude and strong work ethic. 

• Must have a reliable vehicle that can carry all equipment necessary. 

• Must have a valid license and active auto insurance. • Must be able to follow directions. 

• Must have a smart phone. Phone verification is required every morning.



If your company would like to be considered, please send an email and we will contact you. In your email, please list the following:

Your name and contact info. 

Company Name and Email Address.

Number of employees. 

Location: OK
Compensation: Flat Rate
send them a E-mail, came back flat rate $20.00


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So they are "suggesting a 3 person crew @ $20/lawn? :blink: I couldn't make that work with a 1 person crew unless the lot was across the street from my house and under 2000 SF......


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> So they are "suggesting a 3 person crew @ $20/lawn? :blink: I couldn't make that work with a 1 person crew unless the lot was across the street from my house and under 2000 SF......


...and the neighbor was a playboy playmate that brought me cookies. Then and only then would I consider it.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

equipment not older than 2 years :yes:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

P3+ said:


> ...and the neighbor was a playboy playmate that brought me cookies. Then and only then would I consider it.


mmm... cookies...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

can I get in on the cookies????


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This affliction does not just hit the P&P industry. 




> *LAWN MAINTANCE/ HOUSECLEANING (CASPER WYOMING) *
> 
> very busy management company seeking associates to assist with lawn maintance and house cleaning throughout the spring and the summer months.please have your own lawn equipment such as a riding lawn mower,weedeater,and blower.Providing small truck or trailer is essential.Also have a digital camera and a laptop or pc.computer experience is a must.For immediate consideration please email us your contact information.thank you very much
> 
> ...




This is just one recent example of a whole handful that I've seen this weekend.



Apparently a whole lot of companies didn't get the memo yet that says the IRS is cracking down on mis-classification of employees.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually it is possible to contract work for an hourly compensation rate as long as the other tests for being a contractor are adhered to.

I have done this on a few projects where it is impossible to accurately estimate a price due to unforeseen conditions.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

jack125 said:


> equipment not older than 2 years :yes:


Awww man. I can't sign on as "my" main mower is 18 years old, my truck is 15 years old and shoot even my trimmers I've had longer than 2 years.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I would think offering an hourly wage they are looking for employees....

20 bucks an hour is not too bad for some places....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$20 an hr is not going to cut it when you are supplying the pickup, trailer, mowing equipment, insurance, gas etc etc etc.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $20 an hr is not going to cut it when you are supplying the pickup, trailer, mowing equipment, insurance, gas etc etc etc.


Only someone with a business license understands that....
I'm betting that is why they are paying $20 an hour....someone with no business sense will agree to that


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Was visiting my Daughter and SIL in Fort Wayne over the weekend and a neighbor kid knocked on the door offering the cut the grass for $20. Their yard is about 80'x150' and the grass is like turf only 18" tall. He was all over that one.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Was visiting my Daughter and SIL in Fort Wayne over the weekend and a neighbor kid knocked on the door offering the cut the grass for $20. Their yard is about 80'x150' and the grass is like turf only 18" tall. He was all over that one.


Of course you took down his contact information :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent him 65 yards on a 48 hour rush for the same rate. I'll QC half for incomplete pics and pocket the balance....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sent him 65 yards on a 48 hour rush for the same rate. I'll QC half for incomplete pics and pocket the balance....


Thanks, I needed that laugh this morning!


----------



## workaholick (Jul 7, 2015)

Well landscaping or lawn maintenance is not a child’s play. It requires lot of effort, experience and use of right equipments. So, definitely this is the right way of hiring a professional for this job. It includes everything to be done properly from maintenance to repairs and making changes as per the need. So, it’s a full time job to do this.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Was visiting my Daughter and SIL in Fort Wayne over the weekend and a neighbor kid knocked on the door offering the cut the grass for $20. Their yard is about 80'x150' and the grass is like turf only 18" tall. He was all over that one.


Ft Wayne? I hate that drive!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Just wondering, if a really sticky situation arose where FNMA needed a light bulb replaced, how many guys would be required for that? Would 3 be enough or would you have to call for backup?:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Ft Wayne? I hate that drive!


I've been looking for land around Smith and Jackson Cty, Tenn. That is a straight shot north thru Ky and Indiana. I don't mind I65 North to and then I69 North from Indy when I just want to make time, but 31 north and 24 east over to Huntertown, NW of Ft Wayne has the scenic view.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Gypsos said:


> Actually it is possible to contract work for an hourly compensation rate as long as the other tests for being a contractor are adhered to.
> 
> I have done this on a few projects where it is impossible to accurately estimate a price due to unforeseen conditions.


We do it all the time. My subs prefer hourly rate vs pay per job as it's hard to estimate how many hours it will take


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> So they are "suggesting a 3 person crew @ $20/lawn? :blink: I couldn't make that work with a 1 person crew unless the lot was across the street from my house and under 2000 SF......


....I would probably stand up for $20. If I am going to break a sweat I will need $5 more.


----------

